# A few funny Osprey poses..



## coastalconn (Aug 25, 2014)

I felt like this juvenile was trying to play charades with me today, lol.  He/she did not care whatsoever that I was there.  I actually came back to the same spot 3 times and the poses just kept getting better..  Comments welcome and thanks for looking..

1 Giving me the bird.


Juvenile Osprey 8_25 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

2 huh? speak up I'm deaf in this ear..


Juvenile Osprey 8_25 8 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

3 stop sticking your tongue out at me...


Juvenile Osprey 8_25 6 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

4 Yoga?


Juvenile Osprey Yoga 8_25 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr

5 Talon lickin' good


Juvenile Osprey 8_25 7 by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 26, 2014)

Kris, great "character" shots.  The captions add to the humour of each situation.

WesternGuy


----------



## badrano (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice shots!

#3 looks like he might have gotten into the coolaid :mrgreen:


----------



## annamaria (Aug 26, 2014)

Love them so comical and the captions are great.  Number one takes the cake.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 26, 2014)

#3 is hilarious :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## jkzo (Aug 26, 2014)

#2 saying it is enough don't take anymore pictures of mine......


----------



## baturn (Aug 26, 2014)

All amazing! No real favorite, except I pretty much always like to see the entire bird.


----------

